# Another Ear Problem/Question



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Friend of mine has a Chocolate Lab. He was telling me today that his ears are still very dirty. I've converted him to feed raw, and I have also given him the cocker spaniel ear info. I'm just wondering what you all thought could be the reason for his ears to continually "flare up"? I suggested trying an otc allergy pill. Only because Khan's ears are the first sign that he's got an issue. 
Just strange that without any carbs his ears would be showing a sign of yeasty gunk.

Thanks for any ideas, thoughts on this.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How long has he been raw feeding? If he's new (3 months or less) to raw feeding still there's a definite chance that his dog is still harboring yeast. OR it could be from his dog swimming or getting really wet that sparked the flare up...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My vet told me that although allergies are the primary cause of ear problems, autoimmune disease could be another cause.

I'm not sure exactly what that means, and not sure if it's related to food (I don't think so) but thought I would pass it along.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

No swimming. In fact he has an appt. this coming Saturday to take him swimming. 
What's strange is that he's been feeding raw for about a year. He has gone back and forth with this dog. He says he's very picky so he caters to that. I'm sure within that year he's gone back to kibble at least once. In fact he even said while he was on kibble I don't remember his ears being this bad...? he knows it's not from the raw; but he was puzzled.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It could be the change of season. Even stress alone can cause things like yeasty ear infections to occur because stress can lower immune function allowing things like this to bloom out of no where. Raw is amazing for dogs in general but it isn't something that guarantees an ear infection from time to time won't happen.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been working on my Bassets ears for over 2 years.Have been going to a new vet.My dog shows no sign of yeast.But she does have bacteria, 2 kinds I think. One is very hard to kill am still working on it.She had very dark brown stuff coming out and smelled bad.They are much better, and she is feeling much better.I have to put stuff in her ears 2 times a day for 2 weeks.The first 2 weeks didn't quiet kill it and I ran out so am doing it again.

I have to go back next week will be the second 2 weeks to see if it's gone.I am still getting a little dark brown but not much.I have to drive an hour to get there so I'm going only when I have to.She takes a swab of her ears and looks I guess under a micro scope.Does your friend know if it is just yeast with no bacteria? If not maybe he should make sure.Because the raw diet I don't think will get rid of it.It didn't with my girl, but I'm hoping once and if we can get this killed that it will keep her from getting it again.

I would like to know if he does go what he found out as I have been having this problem for so long.I didn't want to go back to my regular vet because he only said when I first started with this if it didn't work he could do surgery.I didn't like this as it would not cure what was causing the problem.I also didn't want to have a go with him on my switch to PMR, as I live a small town and I may need him again some day.

I hope this helps.If it is yeast then I guess I just don't know.


----------

